# [erledigt]Tip zum Hardware Kauf

## flammenflitzer

Hallo, ich weiß gar nicht mehr, wann ich meinen PC zusammengebaut habe (i5-3330 CPU @ 3.00GHz, ASRock B75 Pro3, DDR3 1333 MHz). Das muss so 10 Jahre her sein. Bin jetzt nicht mehr so auf dem neuesten Stand. 

Ich würde aber wieder zurück zu AMD wechseln wollen. Und ein ASUS Board (mind. 6xSATA). So um die 500€ will ich ausgeben. Ich habe die beiden gefunden.

https://www.amazon.de/Memory-PC-Aufr%C3%BCst-Kit-Mainboard-komplett/dp/B07QKFDSSJ?th=1

```
Memory PC Aufrüst-Kit Bundle AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1950X 16x 3.40 GHz, ASUS Prime X399-A, Noctua NH-U14S TR4-SP3 Kühler, 32 GB DDR4-RAM PC-17000.
```

https://www.amazon.de/Memory-PC-Aufr%C3%BCst-Kit-Ryzen-Pro-VDH/dp/B07CJNCYRQ?th=1

```
Memory PC Aufrüst-Kit Ryzen 7 2700X 8X 3.7 GHz, 32 GB 3000 MHz DDR4, ASUS ROG Crosshair VII Hero mit WiFi, 32 GB DDR4-RAM PC-12800.
```

Ich tendiere zu dem Threadripper 1950X.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand bei der Entscheidungsfindung helfen.

Schönes Wochenende   :Wink: Last edited by flammenflitzer on Wed Jul 29, 2020 12:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mike155

Wenn Dein PC schon 10 Jahre alt ist, wirst Du wahrscheinlich auch ein neues Netzteil brauchen.

----------

## Christian99

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Wenn Dein PC schon 10 Jahre alt ist, wirst Du wahrscheinlich auch ein neues Netzteil brauchen.

 

Wieso? wüsste nicht wieso, wenn entsprechende Anschlüsse vorhanden sind und die Leistung ausreicht. Da hat sich nicht wirklich was geändert, AFAIK.

@flammeflitzer: Persönlich bevorzuge ich eigentlich immer Modelle der aktuellen Generation, die von dir genannten sind aus der letzten, bzw. vorletzten, aber sonst sollten beide funktionieren.

Sonst kommt es drauf an, was du mit dem Rechner vorhast, der bisherigen Auswahl nach würde ich auf Performance tippen. Sollten beide ordentlich haben  :Smile: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Das Netzteil ist neu. Die Frage für mich ist, ob 16 Kerne etwas bringen oder ob der höhere Takt des 8 Kerners besser ist (bei dem aber wiederum der Ram niedriger getaktet ist). Ich wurde auch darauf hingewiesen, das es sich um alte Modelle handelt. Für den 3700X mit entsprechendem Board und Speicher zahle ich locker 300€ mehr. Lohnt das?

----------

## l3u

Ich hab mir kürzlich einen Ryzen 5 3600 geholt. 6 Kerne und 12 Threads. Dazu den passenden RAM, 32 GB. Davon 10 als tmpfs für Portage. Ich kann nicht meckern …

----------

## Christian99

ob mehr kerne und niedriger takt oder weniger kerne und höherer takt kommt auch auf die workload drauf an. wenn du eine workload hast die alle kerne ausnutzt, dann mehr kerne, sonst höhere taktfrequenz.

Aber die Unterschiede sind bei diesen CPUs wohl im ein- oder niedrigen zweistelligen Prozentbereich, würde ich schätzen. Wenn dir das wichtig ist solltest du dafür entsprechende Benchmarks konsultieren.

Auch der Unterschied zwischen verschiedenen Prozessorgenerationen sollte in diesem Bereich liegen. Auch da würde ich dir dazu raten, eher Benchmarks zu konsultieren.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich bedanke mich. Ich habe festgestellt, das der 1950X einen recht hohen Verbrauch hat. Ich denke, das ich noch etwas spare und dann einen  Ryzen 7 3700X mit einem passendem Asus AMD X570 Mainboard (ASUS TUF Gaming X570-Plus?) und 32 GB G.Skill RipJaws V  DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL19-20-20-40 hole.

----------

## Erdie

Mein aktuelles Board (Asus mit AMD-FX) läuft im legacy bios Boot Modus. Ich möchte auch bald mal aufrüsten. Unterstützen die modernen Ryzen Boards z. B. die von Asus den legacy Mode noch? Wenn nicht, muß ich erst noch den ganzen Secure Boot Mist einrichten. Abgesehen davon, dass ich darauf keinen Nerv habe, kenn ich mich auch kaum damit aus. Wie ist das mit den neueren Boards?

----------

## mptaiko

Ich habe auch vor ein paar Monaten aufgerüstet. Ryzen 7, der Rest steht unten in der Signatur. Für mich war das ein Quantensprung. Gentoo-Installation war an einem Vormittag erledigt. Ich habe sogar eine Firefox-Installation, keine Binär-Installation, weil ich wissen wollte, wie schnell das geht. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren das so ca. 50 Minuten.

Mein Fazit: Ob eine Ryzen 7, der schneller getaktet ist nachher wesentlich schneller ist, weiß ich nicht, habe da aber so meine Zweifel. Beim Threadripper kann ich mir das eher vorstellen, aber mir war das Ding zu teuer.

Übrigens musste ich mir auch ein neues Netzteil zulegen, obwohl das alte mit meinem Phenom II im Grunde recht gut lief, aber bei der neuen Konfiguration passierte nichts. Der PC ist nicht einmal angefahren. Daraufhin habe ich ein neues NT gekauft und alles war gut. So würde ich es in Zukunft auch machen.

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Wenn nicht, muß ich erst noch den ganzen Secure Boot Mist einrichten. 

 

Nope musst du nicht. Secure boot ist AFAIk nur ein zusatz feature von uefi. Ich habe ein ryzen 3900x auf msi MPG x570 gaming plus mainboard am laufen.

Zum booten wird uefi ohne secure boot verwendet wobei uefi grub2 bei mir startet und nicht den kernel direkt (bin da altmodisch  :Smile: )

----------

## s|mon

Also ich habe auch ein aktuelles x570 board (das zweite nachdem das erste das zeitliche gesegnet hat).

Aktuell nutze ich sogar noch legacy bios boot statt UEFI da meine Grafikkarte uefi gop wohl noch nicht im Bios unterstützt.

Es funktioniert also (MSI Meg Ace btw.) allerdings soll UEFI wohl schneller sein. Das kann ich leider noch nicht testen -  mal sehen ob ich das Bios update versuche oder auf eine neue Graka wechsle - bin noch am suchen wie gut die AMD Navi Unterstützung mit dem open source Treiber ist. Dann wäre ich zumindest den proprietären Teil los.

Soweit ich die Einstellungen im Bios richtig interpretiere ist es aber auch möglich uefi ohne secure boot zu nutzen.

Aktuell bin ich mit dem 3700X zufrieden (Firefox in 20min) - wie schon gesagt hängt es hauptsächlich von dem Einsatzzweck ab ob mehr Takt oder Kerne). Ich betreibe ihn bei mir fast immer ohne boost mit max 3.6GHz damit er schön leise bleibt (nicht das er so unerträglich laut wird) und vor allem auch einigermaßen effizient (115W statt 150W - Gesamtsystem)

P.S: das mit dem Netzteil sollte eigentlich schon gehen - evtl. hat das eine auf einer Schiene nicht genug Strom gehabt. In der Regel würde ich aber erwarten das es funktioniert sofern alle Anschlüsse (12V ATX für CPU/MB) passen

----------

## Erdie

Meine Frage war eher, ob der legacy mode noch funktioniert bei den neuen boards, denn den nutze ich auf meinem AM3+ bisher noch und beim Aufrüsten könnte ich einfach so weitermachen ohne grundlegende Konfigurationsänderungen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Um noch einmal zum Ursprung zurückzukommen: weiß jemand, ob in dieser Kombination: DDR4 3600 MHz - ASUS TUF Gaming X570-Plus - AMD Ryzen 7 3700X Prozessor der RAM nur mit 3200 MHz funktionieren wird und ich hier Geld verschwende oder ob er out of the Box mit 3600 MHz funktioniert.

----------

## firefly

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Um noch einmal zum Ursprung zurückzukommen: weiß jemand, ob in dieser Kombination: DDR4 3600 MHz - ASUS TUF Gaming X570-Plus - AMD Ryzen 7 3700X Prozessor der RAM nur mit 3200 MHz funktionieren wird und ich hier Geld verschwende oder ob er out of the Box mit 3600 MHz funktioniert.

 

By Default wird es wohl initial nur mit 3200 MHz oder weniger laufen. (Kommt drauf an was für das board spezifiziert ist)

Bei meinem MSI Board (MPG x570 Gaming Plus) wird im default setting nur max 2666 Mhz unterstützt (JEDEC Standard).

Aber im bios, zu mindestestens bei meinem msi board, sollte es möglich sein XMP Profile (im Handbuch als "A-XMP OC Mode" bezeichnet) zu aktivieren. Dadurch werden höhere Taktfrequenzen für den RAM ermöglicht.

Bei meinem MSI Board sind das dann bis zu 4400Mhz.

Hier ein link zur offiziellen Doku welche RAM Module (Hersteller + Modell) mit welcher maximalen Taktfrequenz im zusammenspiel mit einem 3rd Gen Ryzen auf deinem board unterstützt werden:

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS/HelpDesk_QVL/

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/TUF_GAMING_X570-PLUS/Memory_QVL_3rd_Gen_AMD_Ryzen_Processors_X570_0722.pdf

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke. Da ist er nicht gelistet. Nun beginnt die Suche von vorn.

----------

## Erdie

Das ist meine potentielle Stückliste um meinen Rechner aufzurüsten. 2 kleine SSDs und eine große Platte möchte ich weiterverwenden. Netzteil und Geäuse auch. Netzteil sollte stark genug sein und wurde schon mal getauscht:

```

1 xAMD Ryzen™ 7 3700X, Prozessor

1 xASUS ROG STRIX B450-F GAMING, Mainboard

1 xCorsair DIMM 32GB DDR4-3200 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher

```

Ist daran was auszusetzen?

----------

## mike155

Ihr seid alle am Aufrüsten von Euren Rechnern! Schön!  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ist daran was auszusetzen?

 

Sieht erst mal gut aus!

Was ich noch nicht verstehe, ist das Thema Video-Ausgabe. Du hast nichts von einer separaten Grafikkarte geschrieben. Bei dem Asus Motherboard wird angezeigt "Die Grafikanschlüsse des Mainboards sind nur bei Verwendung einer CPU mit integriertem Grafikchip nutzbar" und bei der CPU wird angezeigt: "ohne CPU-Grafik". Wie also steuerst Du Deinen Monitor an?

----------

## Erdie

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Ihr seid alle am Aufrüsten von Euren Rechnern! Schön! 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Ist daran was auszusetzen? 
> 
> Sieht erst mal gut aus!
> ...

 

Mit meiner Asus Geforce GTX 660, sorry hatte ich vergessern zu erwähnen, die lass ich auch drin.Reicht völlig da ich kaum, und wenn überhaupt, nur Retro Spiele spiele.

----------

## mike155

Super! Dann hau die Bestellung raus! Und viel Spaß beim Basteln!  :Smile: 

Bitte teile uns Deine Erfahrungen mit - vor allem mit Gentoo Linux. Dieses Update ist sehr interessant!

----------

## Erdie

Ich bin noch am zaudern weil meine alte Kiste immer noch ganz gut funktioniert. Ich habe nur in letzter Zeit den Videoschnitt für mich entdeckt und da schwächelt es beträchtlich. Leider habe ich die alte Kiste noch vor ein paar Wochen mit RAM augerüstet. Einen Einkaufswagen bei Alternate stelle ich immer wieder zusammen um dann anschließend doch nix zu machen. Konsequent inkonsequent eben.

Eigentlich erwarte ich, sobald das neue Board den Dos Bios Kompatibiltätsmodus beherrscht, dass ich nur die Teile austausche und meine System ganz normal booten kann. So war es beim letzten Mal auch. Dann mit "-native" ein komplettes Rebuild machen und fertig.

----------

## mike155

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich bin noch am zaudern weil meine alte Kiste immer noch ganz gut funktioniert.

 

Genau so ist es auch bei mir! Früher habe ich häufig Komponenten getauscht und optimiert. Und alle 2-3 Jahre eine neue, noch viel schnellere CPU! 

In den letzten Jahren gab es bei Intel aber kaum noch Fortschritt. Viel Marketing-Bla-Bla - aber die Prozessoren wurden nicht mehr schneller. Deswegen bin ich bei Ivy Bridge (2012) stehen geblieben. 

Dank AMD und Epyc / Ryzen bekomme ich jetzt aber wieder Lust am Basteln. Werde demnächst wohl auch eine Bestellung aufgeben.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke   :Very Happy: 

----------

